# Is anyone following the fires?



## Ferguson K (Dec 4, 2016)

I've been watching the fires unroll. Today I watched a live feed as they loaded 6 trailers full of scared horses and rolled them out away from the fire zone.

The amount of heat from those fires is unreal. Cars are melting.

I hope no one is in the path of this. It's heart breaking.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 4, 2016)

I hope all the rain we are getting will help.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 5, 2016)

It's pretty sad. A number of people have died.
On my company's intranet page they had a picture of our branch in Gatlinburg.  The branch looked fine, everything around it was burned to the ground.
I have a goat friend in Sevier county, and another nearby. I've been following on FB.


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks like there's rain attempting to head that way. 

Would be a relief


----------

